# Figurbaum - ID



## ErnstG (Apr 4, 2015)

Ein uralter Lindenbaum als Wegweiser.

An old linden tree as a signpost.

Format / Size: 30 x 40 cm
Papier / Paper: Arches grain fine 300 gr
Farben / Colors: gemischte Marken/mixed brands
ID = Indoor / OD = Outdoor, plein air

Ernst


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

The way you did the branches of the tree are amazing. So intricate. I Love it.


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

It's gorgeous!


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

BOOM! Fantastic!


----------



## Leo (Sep 24, 2015)

this looks awesome trees are always hard to draw because of the details (in my opinion anyways) but you did a great job on the details


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

My favorite of yours so far. It's stunning.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

I am with Chanda, this is my new favorite! 

:vs_love::vs_love::vs_love:


----------



## ErnstG (Apr 4, 2015)

Thank you for your kind comments!

Ernst


----------

